# [SOLVED] Fiio E7 - yet another driver problem, Windows 7 x64



## dms

Hello.
   
  I got Fiio E7/E9 two days ago and like the combination very much. Unfortunately I have problems installing E7 in Windows 7 x64. Device manager lists "USB Audio DAC" among other devices but the driver is not installed (The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)). I've tried a lot of things, nothing helped. *I know this is not E7 problem*, because it works just fine on my netbook with Windows XP Home.
   
  Did anyone have such problems and solved them without reinstalling Windows ? Is there a kind soul who would post a screenshot of Driver tab for E7 from Device manager so that I can maybe select the driver manually ? That helped me with some other devices, but I cannot find the right driver for E7.
   
  Thank you.


----------



## kingpage

I doubt there's a generic driver for E7 there. But have you try deleting all the components for E7 on your windows and rebooting? Remeber to also unplug your E7 before you delete the drivers. Plug that back after the reboot, and see it will sort itself out. Some people has reported that a reinstallation of the windows is sometimes needed.


----------



## dms

That's the problem: no drivers are installed, so I cannot delete them. I can only remove the device and that doesn't help. I also tried all kinds of tricks that should refresh the USB stack, tried plugging E7 into different USB ports, removed all other USB devices, changed some USB related BIOS settings, ... No luck so far. Yet it works without problems on my netbook and on my notebook (both running WIndows XP). It even works inside VMWare virtual machine running Windows XP. Had similar problems with EMU 0202 USB but as there are no official Windows 7 drivers for EMU (only beta) I thought it was EMU problem. Looks like it is my installation problem and it seems like only reinstallation will help. And I don't really have time for that at this moment.


----------



## dms

Solved it, E7 working perfectly now. It is probably fair to describe what I did, so here it is:
   
  1. Installed a fresh copy of Windows 7 x64 into VMWare player using my DVD (without activation).
   
  2. Connected E7 to VMWare version of Windows 7 and it installed without problems.
   
  3. Downloaded DoubleDriver freeware software that allows to backup and restore drivers.
   
  4. Ran DoubleDriver in Windows 7/VMWare and backed up 3 drivers: USB Composite Device, USB Audio Device and USB Input Device.
   
  5. Shut down Windows 7/VMWare.
   
  6. Ran DoubleDriver on my Windows 7 and restored DoubleDriver backup. 2 drivers restored without problems, one didn't restore.
   
  7. Connected E7 to my Windows 7. It installed with usual error: Code 28 driver not found, device USB Audio DAC.
   
  8. Opened USB Audio DAC properties, selected Update driver and then Browse my computer.... Navigated to unpacked DoubleDriver backup. Windows then installed all the drivers automatically and then demanded restart.
   
  9. Restarted the computer.
   
  Result: Fiio E7 works perfectly! DoubleDriver saved me a day or two of Windows reinstallation so a donation is certainly in place.


----------



## Nando1970

I had a similar problem with my Windows 7 64 bit desktop: the E7 stopped being recognized
   
  I unplugged the e7, uninstalled some USB audio driver (sorry I didn't keep track, I did it sure that I could restore all needed drivers using drivermax), then plugged back the e7: windows 7 did its magic installing the right drivers again.
   
  problem solved


----------



## JamesFiiO

Great, it can help other people solve the same problem. and TI have not special dirver to PCM2706 for Win OS or Mac OS. 
   
Thanks!


----------



## pattanbd

Is their anywhere i can download the e7 driver for a Dell XPS 1530, Windows 7 Ultimate X64. I do not want to do a complete installation of my windows 7.


----------



## mattab

Dms, thank you so much for your explanations !!!

 I solved the same problem, on Windows XP, with my new Fiio E7.
  It was working fine on my gf computer (running windows XP too)
  I followed your instructions, exporting drivers USB COMPOSITE and USB AUDIO DEVICE using the software double driver
   
  then I imported the .ZIP created by the software in my windows XP laptop, plugged in the E7 and IT WORKED!!!
 I'm so happy, what an annoying problem and thanks mate!
  
  Quote: 





dms said:


> Solved it, E7 working perfectly now. It is probably fair to describe what I did, so here it is:
> 
> 1. Installed a fresh copy of Windows 7 x64 into VMWare player using my DVD (without activation).
> 
> ...


----------



## d8lock

I still have this problem even after following the steps above.  I am not the only one with this issue, so the thread needs to drop the "solved" title please.


----------



## dms

Quote: 





d8lock said:


> I still have this problem even after following the steps above.  I am not the only one with this issue, so the thread needs to drop the "solved" title please.


 


 Did Fiio install without problems in step 2 (inside the VM copy of Windows 7) ?


----------



## ranunky

Twice I've had this problem now. I have uploaded the drivers here: So that you can use dms's instructions starting at step 6 (Win7_64bit only):
   
  https://rapidshare.com/files/2337130393/Double%20Driver%20Backup.zip
   
  Thanks dms!


----------

